# Best Moments



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"burgess marskell" <db_marskell@hotmail.com>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 06:35:40 *
If you have any questions, although im not a genius on army stuff yet ill 
try to answer them, helping out the others if i can in anyway.
lets try this for a question:
What is your favorite memory/the best thing that happened to you while in 
military service?
for those of you not serving, the best thing involving any military force in 
any way.
Lt. Burgess Marskell
>From: "Joan O. Arc" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: Re: humourous stories
>Date: Sun, 18 Feb 2001 06:28:26 -0000
>
>Lt. M.,
>
>Whether you are actually a lieutenant or not really doesn‘t matter to me in
>the slightest. Heaven knows, I ain‘t no soldier! What does matter is the
>quality and nature of your contributions to the on-line discussion.
>
>Personally, I thought your question about most/least favourite rations was
>genius - exactly what was needed to stir people up and cheer ‘em up at a
>time when the list was languishing a bit.
>
>Beyond that, is there anything else you would like to ask this august
>virtual assemblage? They really are awfully helpful to aspiring young
>soldiers and to other greenhorns like me! with an interest in army stuff.
>
>Cheers,
>
>Joan
>
>PS - No takers on the reduction in Arctic fly time and helicopters, etc.
>issue, huh? Ian, I thought you might be good for a thought or two on that
>one Mike, too, if you‘re still out there...
>
>
>----Original Message Follows----
>From: "burgess marskell" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: Re: humourous stories
>Date: Sun, 18 Feb 2001 05:24:18
>
>make any presumptions you wish, however, i am a real life Lt. talk to me in
>the chat next week and find out for yourself.
>
>Lt. Burgess Marskell
>
>
>>From: "Joan O. Arc" 
>>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>>Subject: Re: humourous stories
>>Date: Sun, 18 Feb 2001 04:42:40 -0000
>>
>>OK. *Now* we‘re getting weird! Which isn‘t, of course, a bad thing, but
>>when I suggested the list might need some comic relief to help get us all
>>thru Feb., I‘m not sure that *this* is quite what I had in mind!!
>>
>>To other matters:
>>
>>1 Re: our pal. Lt. Marskell. My best guess is that whatever he may or may
>>not be professionally however old he may or may not be etc., he probably
>>joined this list to "stir things up", in one direction or another. And it
>>certainly seems - judging from the recent flurry of badgering and
>>speculation - he has succeeded in doing *that*.  Maybe it would be better
>>for us to let sleeping liautenants lie? After all, I suspect there are 
>>some
>>far weirder lurkers watching this list than whomever he may actually be...
>>
>>HELPFUL HINT FOR LT. MARSKELL: If you‘ll pardon my presumption, I think
>>you‘ll find the "shift key" just to the left of the "z". You may wish to
>>acquaint yourself with it if you plan to continue to post to this rather
>>curmudgeonly list!
>>
>>2 On to John‘s request for more mess hall reminiscences "I aim to 
>>please.
>>You aim too, please." etc., etc.... Though I am, as I have often noted,
>>not
>>in any way, shape, or form "military personnel", I do - for reasons too
>>complicated not to mention boring to explain - have rather gruesome
>>memories of some boxed lunches dished up at the Halifax Armoury some years
>>ago. Don‘t know if this "counts" in allowing me to enter the Bad Military
>>Food Sweepstakes, but they were, in any case, really, **really**
>>disgusting.
>>
>>3 40 hours of fly time over the Arctic per year! See Friday night‘s
>>news/Saturday‘s papers. What the heck is that ?!?!? Dare we re-open the
>>"Arctic defense" thread, or have we already reached the exalted point of
>>"‘nuff said" on this particular topic ?
>>
>>Happy Saturday gang,
>>
>>Joan
>>
>>----Original Message Follows----
>>From: "dave newcombe" 
>>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>>To: 
>>Subject: Re: humourous stories
>>Date: Sat, 17 Feb 2001 17:57:29 -0800
>>
>>Did you happen to meet Spr Bloggins when you were ovwer in Germany, he was
>>in my section when I was a sect. comm.
>>I was in charge of a chainsaw once, but I didn‘t get to command it.
>>
>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>>message body.
>>
>>_________________________________________________________________________
>>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>>
>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>>message body.
>
>_________________________________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
>
>_________________________________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Peter deVries" <rsm_kes_cc254@hotmail.com>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 06:47:09 *
One of my favorite moments, was when I got my Bal Morale, on my ql3 grad 
parade. For those of you who aren‘t familiar, its a highland headress.
Peter
>From: "burgess marskell" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: Best Moments
>Date: Sun, 18 Feb 2001 06:35:40
>
>If you have any questions, although im not a genius on army stuff yet ill
>try to answer them, helping out the others if i can in anyway.
>
>lets try this for a question:
>
>What is your favorite memory/the best thing that happened to you while in
>military service?
>
>for those of you not serving, the best thing involving any military force 
>in
>any way.
>
>Lt. Burgess Marskell
>
>
>>From: "Joan O. Arc" 
>>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>>Subject: Re: humourous stories
>>Date: Sun, 18 Feb 2001 06:28:26 -0000
>>
>>Lt. M.,
>>
>>Whether you are actually a lieutenant or not really doesn‘t matter to me 
>>in
>>the slightest. Heaven knows, I ain‘t no soldier! What does matter is the
>>quality and nature of your contributions to the on-line discussion.
>>
>>Personally, I thought your question about most/least favourite rations was
>>genius - exactly what was needed to stir people up and cheer ‘em up at a
>>time when the list was languishing a bit.
>>
>>Beyond that, is there anything else you would like to ask this august
>>virtual assemblage? They really are awfully helpful to aspiring young
>>soldiers and to other greenhorns like me! with an interest in army 
>>stuff.
>>
>>Cheers,
>>
>>Joan
>>
>>PS - No takers on the reduction in Arctic fly time and helicopters, etc.
>>issue, huh? Ian, I thought you might be good for a thought or two on that
>>one Mike, too, if you‘re still out there...
>>
>>
>>----Original Message Follows----
>>From: "burgess marskell" 
>>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>>Subject: Re: humourous stories
>>Date: Sun, 18 Feb 2001 05:24:18
>>
>>make any presumptions you wish, however, i am a real life Lt. talk to me 
>>in
>>the chat next week and find out for yourself.
>>
>>Lt. Burgess Marskell
>>
>>
>>>From: "Joan O. Arc" 
>>>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>>>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>>>Subject: Re: humourous stories
>>>Date: Sun, 18 Feb 2001 04:42:40 -0000
>>>
>>>OK. *Now* we‘re getting weird! Which isn‘t, of course, a bad thing, but
>>>when I suggested the list might need some comic relief to help get us all
>>>thru Feb., I‘m not sure that *this* is quite what I had in mind!!
>>>
>>>To other matters:
>>>
>>>1 Re: our pal. Lt. Marskell. My best guess is that whatever he may or 
>>>may
>>>not be professionally however old he may or may not be etc., he 
>>>probably
>>>joined this list to "stir things up", in one direction or another. And it
>>>certainly seems - judging from the recent flurry of badgering and
>>>speculation - he has succeeded in doing *that*.  Maybe it would be better
>>>for us to let sleeping liautenants lie? After all, I suspect there are
>>>some
>>>far weirder lurkers watching this list than whomever he may actually 
>>>be...
>>>
>>>HELPFUL HINT FOR LT. MARSKELL: If you‘ll pardon my presumption, I think
>>>you‘ll find the "shift key" just to the left of the "z". You may wish to
>>>acquaint yourself with it if you plan to continue to post to this rather
>>>curmudgeonly list!
>>>
>>>2 On to John‘s request for more mess hall reminiscences "I aim to
>>>please.
>>>You aim too, please." etc., etc.... Though I am, as I have often noted,
>>>not
>>>in any way, shape, or form "military personnel", I do - for reasons too
>>>complicated not to mention boring to explain - have rather gruesome
>>>memories of some boxed lunches dished up at the Halifax Armoury some 
>>>years
>>>ago. Don‘t know if this "counts" in allowing me to enter the Bad Military
>>>Food Sweepstakes, but they were, in any case, really, **really**
>>>disgusting.
>>>
>>>3 40 hours of fly time over the Arctic per year! See Friday night‘s
>>>news/Saturday‘s papers. What the heck is that ?!?!? Dare we re-open the
>>>"Arctic defense" thread, or have we already reached the exalted point of
>>>"‘nuff said" on this particular topic ?
>>>
>>>Happy Saturday gang,
>>>
>>>Joan
>>>
>>>----Original Message Follows----
>>>From: "dave newcombe" 
>>>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>>>To: 
>>>Subject: Re: humourous stories
>>>Date: Sat, 17 Feb 2001 17:57:29 -0800
>>>
>>>Did you happen to meet Spr Bloggins when you were ovwer in Germany, he 
>>>was
>>>in my section when I was a sect. comm.
>>>I was in charge of a chainsaw once, but I didn‘t get to command it.
>>>
>>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>>>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>>>message body.
>>>
>>>_________________________________________________________________________
>>>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>>>
>>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>>>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>>>message body.
>>
>>_________________________________________________________________________
>>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>>
>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>>message body.
>>
>>_________________________________________________________________________
>>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>>
>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>>message body.
>
>_________________________________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Robert Childs" <adanac1@home.com>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 01:58:02 -0500*
How about receiving my para wings in 1951
art CJATC Rivers Man
----- Original Message -----
From: "Peter deVries" 
To: 
Sent: Sunday, February 18, 2001 6:47 AM
Subject: Re: Best Moments
> One of my favorite moments, was when I got my Bal Morale, on my ql3 grad
> parade. For those of you who aren‘t familiar, its a highland headress.
> Peter
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
> >From: "burgess marskell" 
> >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >Subject: Best Moments
> >Date: Sun, 18 Feb 2001 06:35:40
> >
> >If you have any questions, although im not a genius on army stuff yet
ill
> >try to answer them, helping out the others if i can in anyway.
> >
> >lets try this for a question:
> >
> >What is your favorite memory/the best thing that happened to you while in
> >military service?
> >
> >for those of you not serving, the best thing involving any military force
> >in
> >any way.
> >
> >Lt. Burgess Marskell
> >
> >
> >>From: "Joan O. Arc" 
> >>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >>Subject: Re: humourous stories
> >>Date: Sun, 18 Feb 2001 06:28:26 -0000
> >>
> >>Lt. M.,
> >>
> >>Whether you are actually a lieutenant or not really doesn‘t matter to me
> >>in
> >>the slightest. Heaven knows, I ain‘t no soldier! What does matter is
the
> >>quality and nature of your contributions to the on-line discussion.
> >>
> >>Personally, I thought your question about most/least favourite rations
was
> >>genius - exactly what was needed to stir people up and cheer ‘em up at
a
> >>time when the list was languishing a bit.
> >>
> >>Beyond that, is there anything else you would like to ask this august
> >>virtual assemblage? They really are awfully helpful to aspiring young
> >>soldiers and to other greenhorns like me! with an interest in army
> >>stuff.
> >>
> >>Cheers,
> >>
> >>Joan
> >>
> >>PS - No takers on the reduction in Arctic fly time and helicopters,
etc.
> >>issue, huh? Ian, I thought you might be good for a thought or two on
that
> >>one Mike, too, if you‘re still out there...
> >>
> >>
> >>----Original Message Follows----
> >>From: "burgess marskell" 
> >>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >>Subject: Re: humourous stories
> >>Date: Sun, 18 Feb 2001 05:24:18
> >>
> >>make any presumptions you wish, however, i am a real life Lt. talk to me
> >>in
> >>the chat next week and find out for yourself.
> >>
> >>Lt. Burgess Marskell
> >>
> >>
> >>>From: "Joan O. Arc" 
> >>>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >>>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >>>Subject: Re: humourous stories
> >>>Date: Sun, 18 Feb 2001 04:42:40 -0000
> >>>
> >>>OK. *Now* we‘re getting weird! Which isn‘t, of course, a bad thing,
but
> >>>when I suggested the list might need some comic relief to help get us
all
> >>>thru Feb., I‘m not sure that *this* is quite what I had in mind!!
> >>>
> >>>To other matters:
> >>>
> >>>1 Re: our pal. Lt. Marskell. My best guess is that whatever he may or
> >>>may
> >>>not be professionally however old he may or may not be etc., he
> >>>probably
> >>>joined this list to "stir things up", in one direction or another. And
it
> >>>certainly seems - judging from the recent flurry of badgering and
> >>>speculation - he has succeeded in doing *that*.  Maybe it would be
better
> >>>for us to let sleeping liautenants lie? After all, I suspect there are
> >>>some
> >>>far weirder lurkers watching this list than whomever he may actually
> >>>be...
> >>>
> >>>HELPFUL HINT FOR LT. MARSKELL: If you‘ll pardon my presumption, I think
> >>>you‘ll find the "shift key" just to the left of the "z". You may wish
to
> >>>acquaint yourself with it if you plan to continue to post to this
rather
> >>>curmudgeonly list!
> >>>
> >>>2 On to John‘s request for more mess hall reminiscences "I aim to
> >>>please.
> >>>You aim too, please." etc., etc.... Though I am, as I have often
noted,
> >>>not
> >>>in any way, shape, or form "military personnel", I do - for reasons too
> >>>complicated not to mention boring to explain - have rather gruesome
> >>>memories of some boxed lunches dished up at the Halifax Armoury some
> >>>years
> >>>ago. Don‘t know if this "counts" in allowing me to enter the Bad
Military
> >>>Food Sweepstakes, but they were, in any case, really, **really**
> >>>disgusting.
> >>>
> >>>3 40 hours of fly time over the Arctic per year! See Friday night‘s
> >>>news/Saturday‘s papers. What the heck is that ?!?!? Dare we re-open
the
> >>>"Arctic defense" thread, or have we already reached the exalted point
of
> >>>"‘nuff said" on this particular topic ?
> >>>
> >>>Happy Saturday gang,
> >>>
> >>>Joan
> >>>
> >>>----Original Message Follows----
> >>>From: "dave newcombe" 
> >>>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >>>To: 
> >>>Subject: Re: humourous stories
> >>>Date: Sat, 17 Feb 2001 17:57:29 -0800
> >>>
> >>>Did you happen to meet Spr Bloggins when you were ovwer in Germany, he
> >>>was
> >>>in my section when I was a sect. comm.
> >>>I was in charge of a chainsaw once, but I didn‘t get to command it.
> >>>
> >>>--------------------------------------------------------
> >>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >>>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> >>>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> >>>message body.
> >>>
>
>>>_________________________________________________________________________
> >>>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
 http://www.hotmail.com. 
> >>>
> >>>--------------------------------------------------------
> >>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >>>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> >>>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> >>>message body.
> >>
>
>>_________________________________________________________________________
> >>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
 http://www.hotmail.com. 
> >>
> >>--------------------------------------------------------
> >>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> >>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> >>message body.
> >>
>
>>_________________________________________________________________________
> >>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
 http://www.hotmail.com. 
> >>
> >>--------------------------------------------------------
> >>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> >>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> >>message body.
> >
> >_________________________________________________________________________
> >Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> >message body.
>
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Peter deVries" <rsm_kes_cc254@hotmail.com>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 07:03:26 *
Did you serve witht the airborne regiment at all?
Pete
>From: "Robert Childs" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: 
>Subject: Re: Best Moments
>Date: Sun, 18 Feb 2001 01:58:02 -0500
>
>How about receiving my para wings in 1951
>art CJATC Rivers Man
>
>
>----- Original Message -----
>From: "Peter deVries" 
>To: 
>Sent: Sunday, February 18, 2001 6:47 AM
>Subject: Re: Best Moments
>
>
> > One of my favorite moments, was when I got my Bal Morale, on my ql3 grad
> > parade. For those of you who aren‘t familiar, its a highland headress.
> > Peter
> >
> >
> >
> >
> >
> >
> >
> >
> >
> >
> >
> >
> >
> > >From: "burgess marskell" 
> > >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > >Subject: Best Moments
> > >Date: Sun, 18 Feb 2001 06:35:40
> > >
> > >If you have any questions, although im not a genius on army stuff yet
>ill
> > >try to answer them, helping out the others if i can in anyway.
> > >
> > >lets try this for a question:
> > >
> > >What is your favorite memory/the best thing that happened to you while 
>in
> > >military service?
> > >
> > >for those of you not serving, the best thing involving any military 
>force
> > >in
> > >any way.
> > >
> > >Lt. Burgess Marskell
> > >
> > >
> > >>From: "Joan O. Arc" 
> > >>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > >>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > >>Subject: Re: humourous stories
> > >>Date: Sun, 18 Feb 2001 06:28:26 -0000
> > >>
> > >>Lt. M.,
> > >>
> > >>Whether you are actually a lieutenant or not really doesn‘t matter to 
>me
> > >>in
> > >>the slightest. Heaven knows, I ain‘t no soldier! What does matter is
>the
> > >>quality and nature of your contributions to the on-line discussion.
> > >>
> > >>Personally, I thought your question about most/least favourite rations
>was
> > >>genius - exactly what was needed to stir people up and cheer ‘em up 
>at
>a
> > >>time when the list was languishing a bit.
> > >>
> > >>Beyond that, is there anything else you would like to ask this august
> > >>virtual assemblage? They really are awfully helpful to aspiring young
> > >>soldiers and to other greenhorns like me! with an interest in army
> > >>stuff.
> > >>
> > >>Cheers,
> > >>
> > >>Joan
> > >>
> > >>PS - No takers on the reduction in Arctic fly time and helicopters,
>etc.
> > >>issue, huh? Ian, I thought you might be good for a thought or two on
>that
> > >>one Mike, too, if you‘re still out there...
> > >>
> > >>
> > >>----Original Message Follows----
> > >>From: "burgess marskell" 
> > >>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > >>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > >>Subject: Re: humourous stories
> > >>Date: Sun, 18 Feb 2001 05:24:18
> > >>
> > >>make any presumptions you wish, however, i am a real life Lt. talk to 
>me
> > >>in
> > >>the chat next week and find out for yourself.
> > >>
> > >>Lt. Burgess Marskell
> > >>
> > >>
> > >>>From: "Joan O. Arc" 
> > >>>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > >>>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > >>>Subject: Re: humourous stories
> > >>>Date: Sun, 18 Feb 2001 04:42:40 -0000
> > >>>
> > >>>OK. *Now* we‘re getting weird! Which isn‘t, of course, a bad thing,
>but
> > >>>when I suggested the list might need some comic relief to help get us
>all
> > >>>thru Feb., I‘m not sure that *this* is quite what I had in mind!!
> > >>>
> > >>>To other matters:
> > >>>
> > >>>1 Re: our pal. Lt. Marskell. My best guess is that whatever he may 
>or
> > >>>may
> > >>>not be professionally however old he may or may not be etc., he
> > >>>probably
> > >>>joined this list to "stir things up", in one direction or another. 
>And
>it
> > >>>certainly seems - judging from the recent flurry of badgering and
> > >>>speculation - he has succeeded in doing *that*.  Maybe it would be
>better
> > >>>for us to let sleeping liautenants lie? After all, I suspect there 
>are
> > >>>some
> > >>>far weirder lurkers watching this list than whomever he may actually
> > >>>be...
> > >>>
> > >>>HELPFUL HINT FOR LT. MARSKELL: If you‘ll pardon my presumption, I 
>think
> > >>>you‘ll find the "shift key" just to the left of the "z". You may wish
>to
> > >>>acquaint yourself with it if you plan to continue to post to this
>rather
> > >>>curmudgeonly list!
> > >>>
> > >>>2 On to John‘s request for more mess hall reminiscences "I aim to
> > >>>please.
> > >>>You aim too, please." etc., etc.... Though I am, as I have often
>noted,
> > >>>not
> > >>>in any way, shape, or form "military personnel", I do - for reasons 
>too
> > >>>complicated not to mention boring to explain - have rather gruesome
> > >>>memories of some boxed lunches dished up at the Halifax Armoury some
> > >>>years
> > >>>ago. Don‘t know if this "counts" in allowing me to enter the Bad
>Military
> > >>>Food Sweepstakes, but they were, in any case, really, **really**
> > >>>disgusting.
> > >>>
> > >>>3 40 hours of fly time over the Arctic per year! See Friday night‘s
> > >>>news/Saturday‘s papers. What the heck is that ?!?!? Dare we re-open
>the
> > >>>"Arctic defense" thread, or have we already reached the exalted point
>of
> > >>>"‘nuff said" on this particular topic ?
> > >>>
> > >>>Happy Saturday gang,
> > >>>
> > >>>Joan
> > >>>
> > >>>----Original Message Follows----
> > >>>From: "dave newcombe" 
> > >>>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > >>>To: 
> > >>>Subject: Re: humourous stories
> > >>>Date: Sat, 17 Feb 2001 17:57:29 -0800
> > >>>
> > >>>Did you happen to meet Spr Bloggins when you were ovwer in Germany, 
>he
> > >>>was
> > >>>in my section when I was a sect. comm.
> > >>>I was in charge of a chainsaw once, but I didn‘t get to command it.
> > >>>
> > >>>--------------------------------------------------------
> > >>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >>>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > >>>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > >>>message body.
> > >>>
> >
> >>>_________________________________________________________________________
> > >>>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
>http://www.hotmail.com.
> > >>>
> > >>>--------------------------------------------------------
> > >>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >>>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > >>>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > >>>message body.
> > >>
> >
> >>_________________________________________________________________________
> > >>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
>http://www.hotmail.com.
> > >>
> > >>--------------------------------------------------------
> > >>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > >>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > >>message body.
> > >>
> >
> >>_________________________________________________________________________
> > >>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
>http://www.hotmail.com.
> > >>
> > >>--------------------------------------------------------
> > >>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > >>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > >>message body.
> > >
> > 
> >_________________________________________________________________________
> > >Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at 
>http://www.hotmail.com.
> > >
> > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > >message body.
> >
> > 
>_________________________________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at 
>http://www.hotmail.com.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Robert Childs" <adanac1@home.com>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 02:15:01 -0500*
----- Original Message -----
From: "Peter deVries" 
To: 
Sent: Sunday, February 18, 2001 7:03 AM
Subject: Re: Best Moments
> Did you serve witht the airborne regiment at all?
> Pete
Served with the PPCLI when it was called The Mobile Strike  Force
Then  with 28 COD  RCOC the Para Riggers  and a stint with the testing unit
of  CJATC
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Robert Childs" <adanac1@home.com>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 02:43:39 -0500*
 A couple of other things that went alone with the wings where .
I got to wear the Red Beret .Cherry berry
Was allowed to open my jacket caller of  my battle dress uniform and wear a
tie
 no big deal But it was at the time 
I got to wear the red jump boots  no more putties   In fact the jump boots
where still on issue and a green jump smock .
I think I walked around for a couple of days with left side of my body away
ahead of my right side to make sure everyone saw my  new wings
I did much the same when I got my 1st stripe The glorious heights of a Lance
Corporal
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Peter deVries" <rsm_kes_cc254@hotmail.com>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 08:11:17 *
Do you know a Don Miles? He retired as a CSM, he was in the PPCLI and the 
airborne.
Peter
>From: "Robert Childs" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: 
>Subject: Re: Best Moments
>Date: Sun, 18 Feb 2001 02:15:01 -0500
>
>
>----- Original Message -----
>From: "Peter deVries" 
>To: 
>Sent: Sunday, February 18, 2001 7:03 AM
>Subject: Re: Best Moments
>
>
> > Did you serve witht the airborne regiment at all?
> > Pete
>
>Served with the PPCLI when it was called The Mobile Strike  Force
>Then  with 28 COD  RCOC the Para Riggers  and a stint with the testing unit
>of  CJATC
>
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Robert Childs" <adanac1@home.com>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 03:16:23 -0500*
 Don‘t think so Peter That was 50 yrs ago .:
> Do you know a Don Miles? He retired as a CSM, he was in the PPCLI and the
> airborne.
> Peter
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Robert Childs" <adanac1@home.com>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 03:56:46 -0500*
 You have asked for best Moments.
Here is one of my most embrassing moments. While practicing for the Tropping
of the Colours 1951 Currie Barracks Calgary  1 PPCLI
When one of my putties  became undone trailing behind me. Then to top it off
my weight fell out on the parade square . You can‘t stop to pick it up It
just kept dragging along behind me. When the pratice was over The CSM wanted
to know whose putty  and weight it was. Needless to say  he  was not to
impressed by it all  .It took me  a long time to live it down. I took  a
awful rassing from the guys.It cost me a pile of beer
Thank God it didn‘t happen during the trooping .
There have been others but this one sticks in my mind the most
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave newcombe" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 10:38:18 -0800*
You don‘t happen to know, Moe Kennedy sp? , did his wings at the same time
frame.  He Was a Sapper WO when I last saw him. 1991
----- Original Message -----
From: "Robert Childs" 
To: 
Sent: Saturday, February 17, 2001 10:58 PM
Subject: Re: Best Moments
> How about receiving my para wings in 1951
> art CJATC Rivers Man
>
>
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Robert Childs" <adanac1@home.com>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 13:53:16 -0500*
 Sorry Dave no I don‘t know him Might have packed one of his chutes though
:
> You don‘t happen to know, Moe Kennedy sp? , did his wings at the same
time
> frame.  He Was a Sapper WO when I last saw him. 1991
 .
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

